# [Review] Alte Netzteile von Forenmitgliedern im Test, Teil 3: Inter-Tech Energon 650W



## _chiller_ (1. Oktober 2014)

[font='Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif']*Alte Netzteile von Forenmitgliedern im Test, Teil 3: Inter-Tech Energon EPS-650W*​
Autor: _chiller_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Netzteile der Marke Inter-Tech genießen keinen guten Ruf, was passiert mit solchen Netzteilen wenn man sie mehrere Jahre intensiv nutzt? Das möchte ich heute einmal heraus finden!*​*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis in diesem Test:*

*1. Intro*
*2. Ein Interview mit dem Besitzer*
*3. Spezifikationen und Äußeres*
*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*5. Testumgebung*
*6. Effizienz*
*7. Spannungsregulation*
*8. Lautstärke*
*9. Fazit*​*1. Intro*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Auch nach zwei Teilen dieser Seite bekomme ich fast täglich Angebote ältere Netzteile zu testen. An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich daher noch einmal für das große Interesse und die vielen Angebote bedanken, aber ich nehme keine weiteren Netzteile mehr an, sonst würde ich zu nichts anderem mehr kommen 

Der Hauptdarsteller in diesem Test wurde von SnakeByte0815 gesponsert, wofür mich mich herzlich bedanken möchte! Genauer gesagt stammt dieses Netzteil aus dem PC seines Kumpels, der nun aufgerüstet hat.

Ich habe bisher schon einige Netzteile getestet die sich im Test als Chinaböller entpuppt haben, auch den Netzteilen der Marke Inter-Tech sagt man keine gute Qualität nach. Bislang habe ich immer fabrikneue Netzteile getestet, was passiert mit der Elektronik wenn man sie mehrere Jahre intensiv in einem Raucherhaushalt nutzt? Das Ergebnis möchte ich heute einmal präsentieren. Das Inter-Tech Energon EPS-650W wird immer noch auf geizhals.de gelistet. Mit Active-PFC gehört es zweifellos zu den etwas besseren Modellen der Marke, aber wie gut ist es wirklich?​*2. Ein Interview mit dem Besitzer*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Bevor wir uns das Netzteil anschauen, möchte ich zuerst einmal die Geschichte dazu erfahren. Wie ist der Besitzer genau auf dieses Netzteil gekommen? War er mit dem Produkt zufrieden? Welches Netzteil besitzt er nun? Dazu habe ich SnakeByte0815 einige Fragen gestellt:

*Frage:* 
Wie alt ist das Netzteil ungefähr? Ist es in der Zeitspanne viel gelaufen und/oder hoch belastet worden?
*Antwort:* 
Etwa 3 bis 4 Jahre. (Anmerkung von _chiller_ : Die Seriennummer des Netzteils verrät ein Herstellungsdatum vom November 2010)

*Frage:* 
Welche Hardware hast du mit dem Netzteil befeuert?
*Antwort:* 
Asus M4a77t USB3, AMD Phenom II 1090T, Sapphire HD 6950 2 GB, 2x4GB DDR3 Ram, HDD, SSD und nen paar Lüfter 

*Frage:* 
Was war damals die Kaufentscheidung, genau dieses Netzteil zu wählen? Oder hat das eine ganz andere Hintergrundgeschichte?
*Antwort:* 
Das Netzteil habe ich ihm empfohlen weil er seine Graka aufrüsten wollte (Jetzt ne Sapphire R9 280X Vapor-X) und ich gesehen habe, was für nen Schinken er im Rechner hat 
Jetzt hat er das BeQuiet Dark Power P10 550 Watt

*Frage:* 
Was hat dir am Netzteil gut gefallen, was nicht? Warst du insgesamt damit zufrieden?
*Antwort:* 
Das Alte war dort verbaut, da der Rechner ein komplettsystem war. Er wusste nicht was sich darin befindet 
Gelaufen iss das alte Netzteil wie ein Bienchen, er hatte nie über Probleme geklagt ... Der Rechner lief auch des öfteren die Nacht durch ohne das jemand mit dran saß ^^

*Frage:* 
Warum hast du dein Netzteil durch ein neues Produkt ersetzt? Welches Netzteil hast du gewählt (und warum)?
*Antwort:*
Es wurde durch ein be quiet! Dark Power Pro 550w ersetzt, denn die meisten Komponenten wurden ausgetauscht, außer CPU + Speicher. Primärer Anlass war die AMD Radeon R9 280X Vapor-X​*3. Spezifikationen und Äußeres*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Nach dem Interview schauen wir uns einmal die Spezifikationen des Netzteils an. Vom Energon existiert tatsächlich eine Produktseite. Auf dieser wird einiges versprochen, unter anderem satte vier 12 Volt-Rails und einige Schutzschaltungen wie OCP. Die Kabelausstattung ist eher mau, aber dazu komme ich gleich noch. Zuerst werfen wir noch einen Blick auf den Aufkleber des Netzteils:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie schon angesprochen, soll das Inter-Tech Energon über ganze vier 12 Volt-Rails verfügen, die 550 Watt bereit stellen. Nach einer 80 Plus Einstufung sucht man jedoch vergeblich, einzig auf einen (mittlerweile veralteten) Energiestandard für Stand-By Verbräuche wird hingewiesen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Unspektakulär ist das Äußere des Netzteils, der 120 mm große Lüfter wird von einem klassischen Lüftergitter bedeckt. Eine Besonderheit ist jedoch die außen am Netzteil angebrachte Lüftersteuerung. Neben der Normaleinstellung lässt sich der Lüfter auch auf eine niedrige und eine hohe Drehzahl einstellen. In der Praxis entspricht die niedrige Drehzahl der Normaleinstellung, das Netzteil dreht an der identischen Belastung genau gleich auf. Bei der hohen Lüfterdrehzahl läuft der Lüfter permanent auf voller Drehzahl, was sich entsprechend mit einer hohen Lautstärke bemerkbar macht. Insgesamt ist das sicherlich eine nette Idee gewesen, aber leider unzureichend umgesetzt worden. 

Auf Kabelsleeves muss man bei diesem Netzteil verzichten. Viel schlimmer ist jedoch die Tatsache, dass alle Kabel nur einen Durchmesser von nur 20 AWG besitzen, inklusive dem PCI-Express Kabel für Grafikkarten. 18 AWG (AWG = je kleiner der Wert, desto dicker das Kabel) sind schon bei 300 Watt starken Netzteilen als Standard anzusehen. Im Praxistest wurde das 8 Pin PCI-Express Kabel der Grafikkarte daher schon fühlbar warm. Um alle Komponenten des PCs mit Strom zu versorgen, hat der Vorbesitzer auf einige Adapter zurück gegriffen. So wurde aus einem Molex-Stecker ein SATA-Stecker, was bei der geringen Anzahl an Anschlüssen noch nachvollziehbar ist. Um eine größere Grafikkarte anzuschließen, wurde zudem noch ein 6 Pin PCI-Express Adapter angeschlossen, welcher von zwei Molex-Steckern gespeist wird. Angeschlossen war davon jedoch nur ein Molex-Stecker, der andere baumelte alleine herum (roter Pfeil). Wenn man schon auf solche Adapter zurück greifen muss, dann sollten immer beide Molex-Stecker angeschlossen werden, am besten an verschiedene Kabel um die Gefahr eines Kabelbrandes zu minimieren.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Führen wir uns noch einmal vor Augen, dass wir hier von einem 650 Watt-Netzteil reden. In diesem Fall ist die Kabelausstattung wirklich mies. Nur ein Stecker für Grafikkarten, zudem nur sehr wenige Laufwerksanschlüsse passen eher zu einem 300-350 Watt starken Netzteil. Die Kabel sind zudem sehr kurz, was das Verlegen schon in Midi-Towern zu einem Problem machen könnte.​*4. Die Technik im Detail*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Kommen wir nun zum spannendsten Teil dieses Reviews, der Technik. Vorab aber eine Warnung:
*Nicht nachmachen! Ihr begebt euch in Lebensgefahr wenn ihr ein Netzteil aufschraubt, desweiteren geht die Garantie verloren!*​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja, so sieht ein Netzteil nach knappen vier Jahren Betrieb in einem Raucherhaushalt aus  Der OEM-Hersteller dieser Elektronik ist XHY. Alle Komponenten wirken extrem klein, wirklich nichts erinnert an ein 650 Watt starkes Netzteil. Ich habe im Vorfeld auf bestenfalls 300 Watt Maximalbelastung getippt. Auch das PCB ist extrem kompakt, denn das Gehäuse ist nur 14 cm lang.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Eingangsfilterung des Netzteils verfügt über insgesamt vier Y- und zwei X-Kondensatoren, drei Spulen, einer Schmelzsicherung und einem MOV als passiven Überspannungsschutz. Die Gleichrichterbrücke muss ohne einen Kühlkörper auskommen.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auf der Primärseite habe ich den kleinsten Primärkondensator vorgefunden, den ich je in einem Netzteil gesehen habe. Dieser stammt von der Marke Teapo (SEK-Serie) und weist folgende Daten auf: 150 Mikrofarad Kapazität bei 400 Volt, 105°C. In einem 650 Watt starken Netzteil sollte der Primärkondensator eher über die doppelte Kapazität verfügen. Weiterhin finde ich noch drei kleine Kondensatoren von Jun Fu vor (HK-Serie).

Sekundär wird es chaotisch. Am Stand-By Trafo habe ich sogar einen recht hochwertigen Kondensator von Nippon Chemi Con gefunden (KY-Serie), welcher wohl als Stand-By Kondensator dient. Hier hat der OEM-Hersteller gut aufgepasst, denn dieser Kondensator wird für gewöhnlich länger belastet als andere Kondensatoren. Aus dem Hause Teapo wurden ebenfalls zwei Kondensatoren platziert (SC- und SY-Serie), der überwiegende Teil hört jedoch auf den Namen SamXon. Überraschend ist, dass keiner der Kondensatoren äußerliche Beschädigungen aufweist, obwohl sich das restliche Netzteil sonst eher in einem optisch schlechten Zustand befindet. Ein ungutes Gefühl hinterlässt jedoch wieder einmal der Platinenaufdruck, denn es wurden nur zwei 12 Volt-Rails eingezeichnet. Als Protection-IC kommt ein SITI PS113 zum Einsatz, welcher die Schutzschaltungen OVP und UVP unterstützt. Selbst wenn das Inter-Tech Energon ein Multi-Rail Netzteil ist, ohne OCP ist dies nutzlos, da die Rails somit nicht überwacht werden können.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Als Lüfter wurde ein 120 mm großes Modell der Marke Top Motor verbaut, welcher eine Maximaldrehzahl von 2200 rpm und eine durchschnittliche Lebensdauer von 50.000 h besitzt.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich die Netzteile immer erst nach dem kompletten Praxistest aufschraube, möchte ich das Ergebnis natürlich nicht vorenthalten. Der Trafo hatte in einigen meiner Tests wohl eine etwas hohe Temperatur entwickelt und einen kleinen Abdruck auf dem Netzteilgehäuse hinterlassen  Die Platinenunterseite bestätigt sogar zwei 12 Volt-Rails, ohne OCP sind diese jedoch nutzlos.

Insgesamt bin ich wenig überzeugt, dass dieses Netzteil die versprochenen 650 Watt zu leisten imstande ist, zudem wurde nur die Hälfte der versprochenen 12 Volt-Rails verbaut.​*5. Testumgebung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Der Test wird in einem offenen Testsystem durchgeführt, Gehäuselüfter fallen daher weg. Die Außentemperatur lag in diesem Test bei 23 Grad Celsius.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die *Geforce GTX 480* stellt die Single-GPU Grafikkarte mit der höchsten Leistungsaufnahme dar. Hierbei ließe sich theoretisch eine Aufnahme von weit über 600 Watt generieren, aber selbst der gute Kühler von Zotac ist mit der Leistung überfordert, das vorläufige Maximum des Gesamtsystems liegt daher erst einmal bei ca. 450 Watt. 

Die Leistungsaufnahme des Gesamtsystems haben ich mit Hilfe eines *Profitec KD 302* gemessen. Hierbei habe ich 6 Lastszenarios generiert: 
Szenario 1: Gesamtsystem im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 80 W)
Szenario 2: Prime95, Grafikkarte im Idle (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 175 W)
Szenario 3: Furmark, Voltage des Grafikchips bei 950 mv, Chiptakt gedrosselt auf 500 MHz (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 270 W)
Szenario 4: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 950 mv (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 360 W)
Szenario 5: Furmark, Voltage Grafikchip 1013 mv + Prime95 (Leistungsaufnahme ca. 450 W)

Die einzelnen Werte wurden entnommen, nachdem sich die Temperaturen der Komponenten einpendelten.

Die Lautstärkemessungen wurden mit Hilfe eines *Voltcraft SL-100* durchgeführt. Dabei wurde das Netzteil bestmöglich vom restlichen System getrennt. Das Schallpegel-Messgerät wurde in einem Abstand von 50 cm vom Lüfter positioniert.

Die Messwerte zur Spannungsregulation wurden mit einem *Voltcraft VC130-1* ausgelesen.​*6. Effizienz*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Nun genug von der Theorie, schauen wir uns einmal die Effizienz im Praxistest an. Wie schlägt sich das Inter-Tech Energon im Vergleich?​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Effizienz des Netzteils liegt deutlich unterhalb aktueller Netzteile und eher auf dem Niveau der Netzteile mit Passive-PFC. Ob die PFC des Inter-Tech so schlecht ist oder ob es tatsächlich an der Effizienz liegt, kann ich nicht sagen. Auf jeden Fall sollte es zum neuen Netzteil des Besitzers, ein Dark Power Pro P10 550W einen deutlichen Unterschied geben.​*7. Spannungsregulation*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Spannungsregulation aus? Eine zu niedrige oder zu hohe Spannung kann Komponenten beschädigen oder das System instabil werden lassen. Die Grenzen der Diagramme stellen die ATX-Norm dar. Werte, die außerhalb des Diagramms liegen, liegen somit auch gleichzeitig außerhalb der ATX-Norm.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Hier bestätigt sich meine Vermutung, das Inter-Tech Energon 650W ist niemals in der Lage die versprochene Leistung auch wirklich zu liefern. Schon im Szenario 3, was ungefähr 250 Watt realer Last entsprechen sollte, liegen die Spannungswerte außerhalb der ATX-Norm. In Szenario 4 wurde beim Messen der Spannung irgendwann der Bildschirm schwarz, weswegen ich nicht alle Werte aufzeichnen konnte. Nicht im Diagramm der 12 Volt-Schiene zu sehen ist, dass die Spannung der CPU von Szenario 3 auf Szenario 4 von 11,35 Volt auf 11,07 Volt fiel.​*8. Lautstärke*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Ganz wichtig ist bei Netzteilen natürlich die Lautstärke. Bevor hier Fragen auftauchen wie ein PC denn ohne Netzteil betrieben werden kann: Ich habe hier das semipassive Seasonic 860W Platinum genommen und so weit wie möglich vom Schallpegel-Messgerät gelegt. Auch wenn der Lüfter in höheren Belastungen minimal aufdreht, sollte er vom restlichen System übertönt worden sein. Vorab eine kleine Definition zur besseren Einordnung:​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Bei geringer Belastung ist das Netzteil recht leise, es findet sich im Mittelfeld der getesteten Netzteile wieder. Jedoch steigt die Lautstärke schon bei geringer Belastung an, in Szenario 3 konnte ich somit den höchsten jemals gemessenen Wert verzeichnen. Dieses Spektakel habe ich einmal in einem Video festgehalten:​




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4jzRBIYJ6U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*9. Fazit*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​
Zu Beginn des Reviews habe ich mich gefragt ob das Inter-Tech Energon seinem schlechten Ruf gerecht wird, oder ob wir eine positive Überraschung erleben. Nun, eine Überraschung haben wir erlebt, allerdings eine negative. Von den versprochenen 650 Watt ist es weit entfernt, 250 bis 300 Watt wären realistisch gewesen. Dazu passt auch die sehr spärliche Ausstattung der Kabel, welche aufgrund des geringen Durchmessers im Test sogar recht warm geworden sind. Auch die Lautstärke, die Spannungsregulation und die Effizienz können nicht überzeugen, das Inter-Tech Energon EPS-650W war daher schon im Auslieferungszustand ein ziemlich schlechtes Produkt.

Insgesamt könnte das Upgrade zum be quiet! Dark Power Pro P10 550W gar nicht größer ausfallen, mit einer R9 280X hätte das Inter-Tech nämlich schwer zu kämpfen gehabt. Das P10 ist deutlich leiser, stemmt die versprochenen 550 Watt problemlos, bietet genügend Kabel und ist Effizienter.​[/font]


----------



## SnakeByte0815 (1. Oktober 2014)

Hab erstmal schönen Dank für die Arbeit und das wiedermal gelungene Review 

Krasse Sache ... Nur gut das ich mich genau in dem Zeitraum mit Netzteilen beschäftigt habe ... Sonst wäre mir niemals aufgefallen was für´n Schinken er eigentlich im Rechner hatte ...
Jo, mit der R9 280X Vabor X wäre die Bude ins schwitzen gekommen, oder es wäre im Fall der Fälle noch krasser gekommen, wenn sich das Netzteil verabschiedet hätte ...

Manchmal gibt es eben komische Zufälle ^^


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2014)

wieder einmal sehr gut gemacht und gut zu lesen. 

Ich vermisse aber im Text einen Hinweis zum Video ab wann dort welcher Lastbereich anfängt oder endet.


----------



## _chiller_ (1. Oktober 2014)

Das ist alles ein Lastbereich in dem Video, in dem Fall Szenario 3 bei etwa 250 Watt realer Last. Ich beginne das Video wenn ich den Furmark gestartet habe und lasse das Netzteil im Schnitt etwa drei Minuten lang aufdrehen


----------



## Threshold (1. Oktober 2014)

Ach so.
Kommt mir anderes vor.


----------



## Goyoma (1. Oktober 2014)

Sehr gelungener Test! 

Schon interessant das gerade mal die Hälfte ansatzweise geleistet werden kann 

Weiter so!


----------



## bootzeit (1. Oktober 2014)

Top Test...wie immer .


----------



## Blaight (1. Oktober 2014)

Lesenswert


----------



## R4Z0R1911 (1. Oktober 2014)

Mehr! Ich will meeeehr


----------



## Esinger (1. Oktober 2014)

geforce fx der zweite
 oh man oh man wat für krach
geforce fx + energon 650 gleich zweiter urkanll oder die erde geht unter aber vorher werden die leute taub durch den krach


----------



## poiu (2. Oktober 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Ja, so sieht ein Netzteil nach knappen vier Jahren Betrieb in einem Raucherhaushalt aus  Der OEM-Hersteller dieser Elektronik ist XHY. Alle Komponenten wirken extrem klein, wirklich nichts erinnert an ein 650 Watt starkes Netzteil. Ich habe im Vorfeld auf bestenfalls 300 Watt Maximalbelastung getippt. Auch das PCB ist extrem kompakt, denn das Gehäuse ist nur 14 cm lang.​



Nein das 750W Model des Combat Power und wahrscheinlich auch des Eragon ist XHY
Erzbaron hatte das damals 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...mbat-power-750w-oder-preiswert-vs-billig.html

die 650W Varianten sollen uralte CWT sein, ob diese auch von CWT gefertigt werden oder irgendwelche Kopien sind, die irgendeinen Hinterhof Bude zusmamenfrickelt, kann man natürlich nicht sagen


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Oktober 2014)

Die Platinen der 750W und 650W-Version sehen sich aber an vielen Stellen extrem ähnlich, bist du dir sicher das das CWT ist?


----------



## xHaru (2. Oktober 2014)

SnakeByte0815 schrieb:


> ...
> Jo, mit der R9 280X Vabor X wäre die Bude ins schwitzen gekommen, oder es wäre im Fall der Fälle noch krasser gekommen, wenn sich das Netzteil verabschiedet hätte ...



Wenns dann nur das gewesen wär. Im schlimmsten Fall würd da vielleicht sogar ein Brand entstanden.. :/


----------



## poiu (2. Oktober 2014)

Jonnyguru Forum meinte das einer der alten hasen, das layout soll uralt sein, auf denn XHY Platinen steht auch der fertiger drauf siehe link oben.

es kann natürlich sei ndas dass wie gesagt von CWT geklaut ist und die 750W neueren Datums sind als von XHY verbessert 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...t-power-750w-3791-picture370920-img-1015.html

PS lustigerweise hab ich grad das gleiche NT verwurstet


----------



## _chiller_ (2. Oktober 2014)

Hm auf den bekannten Listen für Netzteilproduzenten wird durchgehend XHY als Fertiger aufgeführt. Zugegeben, die Platine wies jetzt keine Hinweise darauf auf, aber ich bin jetzt einfach mal davon ausgegangen das die das sind


----------



## Lumbo3000 (2. Oktober 2014)

Sehr interessant. Gerade weil ich bis vor einer Woche ein Eps 750 w in meinem Rechner verbaut hatte 
Hab also mit dem Umstieg auf ein be quiet e10 alles Richtig gemacht.


----------



## Frosdedje (2. Oktober 2014)

poiu schrieb:
			
		

> wahrscheinlich auch des Eragon ist XHY


Wo kann man denn bei der Jahre alten Inter-Tech Energon 650W-Fassung erkennen, dass XHY als OEM tätig sein soll?
Vielmehr schaut die Elektronik sowie das Platinenlayout nach der asbach alten CWT PUF-Serie aus, nur mit aktiver PFC-Schaltung.


----------



## poiu (2. Oktober 2014)

hab doch gesagt das das 650W CWT ist und das 750W ist XHY

wie man auf dem Bild vom Erzbaron lesen 

-> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...t-power-750w-3791-picture370920-img-1015.html


----------



## mediakind (24. November 2014)

Hey interessanter Test, zumal ich so ein Ding noch habe.


----------



## Threshold (24. November 2014)

Dann schnell in Mülleimer damit.


----------

